# Academic Shokalaskly Icebound



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25523952


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Please see my thread on this


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day binnaacle,sm.yesterday.18:54.re:academic shokalaskly icebound.wached your link.plenty of ice.they say the academic can stand the pressure but cannot break out.hope they are successful with the chinese icebreaker,regards ben27


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Breaking News

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25523952


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

What a bunch of girlies... OK so they may have to 'overwinter' in the ice.... sounds as if that is truly in the spirit of Mawson...

Reminds me of the fire on 'Aurora Australis' some years back and the blackout that followed .... seems the 'expeditioneers' were mustered in the hanger and started to get stressed because it was 'cold and dark'.
Hello......... you are going to spend the winter at Casey and you can't handle cold and dark.......????


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Think positive - They won't need to eat their sled dogs this time!


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

'Overwinter' ?? Isn't it early summer in Antarctica?


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes but stuck is stuck....... back in the good old days they would be walking out.

'Endurance' became 'stuck' in mid-January.....


----------



## sherman (Sep 22, 2009)

I wonder who pays for the rescue ships. (Just wondering


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

True, but Endurance only had a single 350hp steam engine. 
Akademik Shokalskiy has 2x diesel ME 3,076hp engines

I think Chinese Xuě Lóng (Snow Dragon) stopped to wait for Australia's Aurora Australis and France's L'Astrolabe to arrive.. possibly weather conditions too.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

The Aussies should have sent their cricket team.Not to worry the Calvary are on their way I so-pose Tom Hanks is on the bridge,The Russians are doing a crew exchange with 'Green Peace'


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

US Polar Star heading south.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25553200


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

This is becoming a farce? See http://wattsupwiththat.com/2013/12/...co-would-you-could-you-in-a-boat/#more-100077


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Morale among the scientists and research volunteers - or tourists - of the Australasian Antarctic Expedition 2013 is surprisingly high. 
A new year is fast approaching and although that will not be accompanied by a new view for us from the ice-beset decks, preparations are underway for when midnight strikes off Cape De La Motte in east Antarctica. 

*A special song and dance routine is being written, choreographed and rehearsed for the dawn of 2014. (Scribe)
*
BBC News


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Icebreaker Xue Long icebound

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25598705


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Binnacle said:


> Morale among the scientists and research volunteers - or tourists - of the Australasian Antarctic Expedition 2013 is surprisingly high.


However morale among the scientists on the other three ships is at an all time low as their plans for this season have all gone bugerup...


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Ah Mad Landsman, p6 & the liver of the dogs killed them if I recall correctly? Apparently a dogs liver is poisonous to a human? 
A.D. now enough already with the cynicism


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Leratty said:


> Ah Mad Landsman, p6 & the liver of the dogs killed them if I recall correctly? Apparently a dogs liver is poisonous to a human?


Liver in all animals tends to ac***ulate Vitamin A (retinol) but in some animals such as dogs the levels are significantly higher. 
At high doses Vitamin A is toxic but in a normal healthy individual it is likely that loss of appetite would cause them to stop ingesting the liver before they reached the point where it killed them. 

In the case of the member of Mawson's party who is suspected as having died of hypervitaminosis it is said that he declined the other meat because it was difficult to eat, He needed to keep eating in those conditions so continued to eat the dog liver. Maybe he was also an imbiber of alcohol? That would have reduced the effectiveness of his own liver to deal with the toxic input. 

Inuit people tend to avoid eating liver and prefer to give it to their dogs - seems sensible. 

Interestingly some early long distance navigators noted that fish liver and seal liver appeared to reduce the effects of scurvy. We now know that scurvy is caused by vitamin C deficiency and it was more likely the other 'fresh' flesh and fat which was helping in that respect, but the idea still persisted until early in the 20th century.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Binnacle said:


> Icebreaker Xue Long icebound
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25598705


Translates as _Snow Dragon_ apparently.

A bit short in the fire breathing department I think.


----------



## munroejah (Nov 3, 2011)

Exactly. When I went south as an expeditioner on the Thala Dan we were beset for days. 
That's what happens in this part of the world in the height of summer. Ships get stuck then later they get unstuck - by themselves. It isn't called an operational hazard it is simply an operational happening and is to be expected. It tends to throw logistics timetables out of kilter and that's about all.But when we read supposedly responsible media outlets such as the BBC churning out stuff such as this recent nonsense they should hang their heads in shame. An open letter of apology from them maybe? Maybe, if the sky falls in and the whole southern Oceans freezes over....


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Apparently the Chinese icebreaker has got stuck too. An American icebreaker, Polar Star, is en route to free both ships. 

As Munroejah says, I'm sure they're not bothered. The Russians will be ok as long as there are spuds to turn into vodka and the Chinese will happily stay for ever as long as they can eat penguin eyes.

Same old story, if you want a job doing right, get the Americans.

John T

PS The passengers (not sure how they got there) and the scientists are already on board Aurora Australis bound for Hobart. Probably arrive in time for a Cascade or ten with the remnants of the Sydney to Hobart fleet.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Some years ago I heard that there was quite a trade on the peninsula between the US and the Russian base... spuds one way... product the other.... maybe Polar Star is just bringing in more spuds?


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

The US government has responded to requests from the Russian, Chinese and Australian governments for ice breaker assistance. 
Presumably after consultation with their icebreaker masters.

From Aljazeera News
"A US Coast Guard heavy icebreaker has left for Antarctica in an attempt to rescue more than 120 crew members aboard two icebreakers trapped in pack ice near the frozen continent's eastern edge, officials said. 
The 122-meter (399-foot) cutter, the Polar Star, left Australia on Sunday in the wake of a Jan 3 request from Sydney, Moscow and Hong Kong to assist the Russian and Chinese ships because "*there is sufficient concern that the vessels may not be able to free themselves from the ice," *the Coast Guard said in a statement"


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

The icebreakers are stuck and need rescued? Ships designed for the job. Just what is an unsuitable research vessel doing down there exposing passengers and crew to real danger? No doubt it was cheap but FFS????


----------



## munroejah (Nov 3, 2011)

Polar Star is an ice breaker. Aurora Australis and L'Astrolabe are only ice strengthened. Xue Long and Akademik Shokalaskly I believe are also of the same ilk. Big difference between the two types of ship.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

munroejah said:


> Polar Star is an ice breaker. Aurora Australis and L'Astrolabe are only ice strengthened. Xue Long and Akademik Shokalaskly I believe are also of the same ilk. Big difference between the two types of ship.


The Akademik Shokalaskly is an ice strengthened research vessel/cruise ship.

The Aurora Australis (3911DWT) was built in New South Wales classed as LR 1A Super Icebreaker and also designed for use as a polar research and supply vessel.

MV Xue Long (Snow Dragon)(10225DWT) was built in Ukraine and designed for the Russian Arctic as an icebreaking cargo and supply ship. It is classed CCS B1. 

The L'Astrolabe (949DWT) was built in Scotland as an icebreaking research vessel classed as 1A Super. 

They are all designed for icebreaking ie they have a strengthened hull, an ice-clearing shape, and the power to push through sea ice but the 3 metre thick ice around the Akademik Shokalaskly is outside the icebreaking capabilities of these ships. Perhaps the much larger Polar Star (Circa 13000DWT) which is purely designed for icebreaking might do the business.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora_Australis_(icebreaker)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Astrolabe_(icebreaker)#cite_note-4

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akademik_Shokalskiy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polar-class_icebreaker


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

There are only 5-8 top class icebreakers

Russian nuclear Arctic class (think there are 5) are the most powerful being able to force through 2-2.5m at 3knots and have broken through ridges of 9+m

Only others are USCG Polar Star and Polar Sea are able to force through 1-1.8m ice at 2-3knots and ram through 6.4m thick ice.


----------



## munroejah (Nov 3, 2011)

As nav points out Aurora Australis, Xue Long and L'Astrolabe have impressive sounding classification. However in reality they may "operate in channels prepared by an icebreaker and/or in open waters with smaller floes".
There is a wide range of ice classes but comparing the differing classifications internationally when there is not much commonality makes it difficult to make comparisons.
Compared with a real icebreaker eg Polar Star or the Japanese Shirase the above are paper tigers. Shirase once offered a tow to the Nella Dan in the early to mid '80,s in the Southern Ocean which was duly accepted but short lived. They succeeded in pulling an entire set of bitts off her foc'sle head. 30000 hp versus about 2500hp.
After leaving the sea I worked as a stevedoring supervisor in Hobart and worked all the various ships employed in supplying the various Antarctic bases in Eastern Antarctica. Aurora and L'Astrolabe amongst them.
Question: the present day L'Astrolabe-when was she built?


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Shirase comes through Fremantle on it's journey south and on return. That is one serious icebreaker. I brought her in and out many times and she is HEAVY! If that beast were to ride up onto the ice all hell would break loose......including the ice!


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

munroejah said:


> As nav points out Aurora Australis, Xue Long and L'Astrolabe have impressive sounding classification. However in reality they may "operate in channels prepared by an icebreaker and/or in open waters with smaller floes".
> There is a wide range of ice classes but comparing the differing classifications internationally when there is not much commonality makes it difficult to make comparisons.
> Compared with a real icebreaker eg Polar Star or the Japanese Shirase the above are paper tigers. Shirase once offered a tow to the Nella Dan in the early to mid '80,s in the Southern Ocean which was duly accepted but short lived. They succeeded in pulling an entire set of bitts off her foc'sle head. 30000 hp versus about 2500hp.
> After leaving the sea I worked as a stevedoring supervisor in Hobart and worked all the various ships employed in supplying the various Antarctic bases in Eastern Antarctica. Aurora and L'Astrolabe amongst them.
> Question: the present day L'Astrolabe-when was she built?


L'ASTROLABE bt.1985 FORT RESOLUTIONr/n 1988 AUSTRAL FISH


----------



## munroejah (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for that A.D. Frost.
Well, well, the old girl's still going. Nice to know. Brings back a few memories.


----------



## munroejah (Nov 3, 2011)

Mike S. I'm living in Torbay near Albany and visit Freo Hospital on a weekly basis. Would be good to meet up sometime if you're free. Right now isn't suitable but maybe later on?
John Munroe


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Look forward to it John.........0429904822
Regards

Mike Smith


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Arktika-class 458,629.5bhp
Polar-class . . 93,000bhp
Shirase . . . . 29,592bhp

There are 8 "super" icebreakers in the Arktika and Polar classes with 45,000bhp or more.
There are 32 in the same class as Shirase in the 20,000-45,000bhp

http://news.usni.org/2013/07/23/u-s-coast-guards-2013-reivew-of-major-ice-breakers-of-the-world


----------



## dunsteaming (Jun 13, 2008)

perhaps the expedition members were expecting warmer conditions to brag about


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

A.D.FROST said:


> The Aussies should have sent their cricket team.Not to worry the Calvary are on their way I so-pose Tom Hanks is on the bridge,The Russians are doing a crew exchange with 'Green Peace'


.Well (Applause)(Applause)(Applause)(Applause)said Frosty
And Ronnie Biggs son is coming to help . Anything to stay away from Brazil.


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

Binnacle said:


> Breaking News
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25523952


Wimps ,dont know they were born,what danger are they in?. We were stuck in ice for 3 weeks outside of Stockholm in Jan 1970 on the old British Reliance . We only survived (tongue in cheek)by walking across to the British Merlin, in same position, for essential supplies (Beer and 2 tea bags for R/O.). Stuck behind the ice breaker we were. No news reels about that though was there .(@)(@)(@)(@)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day retfordmackem,sm.today.03:35,#37.re:academic chokalaskly icebound.i have read your post,it must have been a case of waiting for the ice to breack up?3 weeks was a long time.hope all went well for all aboard,regards ben27


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

ben27 said:


> good day retfordmackem,sm.today.03:35,#37.re:academic chokalaskly icebound.i have read your post,it must have been a case of waiting for the ice to breack up?3 weeks was a long time.hope all went well for all aboard,regards ben27


Yes Ben ,no probs ,but at age 23 nothing scares you,does it ? . Even when the ice broke up as we went back to the ship .Most other experiences I had at sea have resulted in a reply from ex ship mates apart from this experience on the Reliance which was actually my first trip . Nowadays I get worried walking into town when its icy (wot a wimp ,or is it old age gathering momentum).Cheers pal hope to hear from you in the future.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

The Boy's are back in town(Hobart) for a bit of Climate Change.Thats the icing on the cake,now whose going to pay for it all?


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

*Akademik Shokalskiy and the Xue Long are free of the ice*

Press release: 12:30pm AEDT, Wednesday *8 January 2014*

Antarctic rescue operations complete
The Australian Maritime Safety Authority can confirm that the Akademik Shokalskiy and the Xue Long have broken free from the ice in Antarctica and are no longer in need of assistance.

The United States Coast Guard ice breaker Polar Star has been released from search and rescue tasking by AMSA’s Rescue Coordination Centre (RCC Australia) and will now continue on its original mission to McMurdo Sound.

At about 730pm AEDT on Tuesday RCC Australia received a message from the Captain of the Akademik Shokalskiy stating that about three hours earlier cracks had started to open in the ice around the trapped vessel.

A short time later the Akademik Shokalskiy began to make slow movements in an attempt to break free from surrounding ice. The Captain reported that at approximately 8pm AEDT they had managed to successfully clear the area containing the heaviest ice and had begun making slow progress north through lighter ice conditions. At approximately 830am AEDT the Akademik Shokalskiy informed RCC Australia that it had cleared the ice field and was no longer in need of assistance. The Captain of the Akademik Shokalskiy passed on his thanks to all those who assisted the vessel and informed the RCC that they will now proceed to Bluff in New Zealand.

Shortly after midnight RCC Australia was advised by the Captain of the Xue Long that, at about 9pm AEDT, it too had managed to break free of the heavy ice and is now making slow progress through lighter ice conditions. The Xue Long advised RCC Australia this morning that it is not in need of assistance and will continue its research mission in Antarctica.


----------

